# 91 Stanza broke timing chain



## buickboy71 (Jan 13, 2007)

My 91 Stanza broke the chain while driving the other day. Was wondering if this engine bends valves or not. Have seen answers both ways on this forum. Wanted to know for sure to see if I needed to pull the head off. Is this engine an interference engine or not? Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is not an interference engine so usually the timing chain and all the associated replacement parts will take care of the problem. The valves may still be badly worn on the seat.

Troy


----------



## buickboy71 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply


----------

